# Atlantis in/the Americas?



## Sapioit (Oct 22, 2020)

In a Mandella Effect livestream I heard that there are some maps which depict one or both of the Americas as Atlantis, and upon google-ing I found multiple sites claiming to have images of said maps. I only visited one page, but it seems like an interesting thing to research.

This is the link I checked out. I also saved that page and attached the saved file to this post, for download. You should be able to open it with your browser, but there are some websites which convert that file type into PDFs, for those interested.


----------



## anselmojo (Oct 23, 2020)

I just had a vision about this, but yes, atlantis is turtle island, is north(eagle)+south(condor), mt. mkinley is the ancient lodestone mount ME-RU, where merica and Rumania meet, at the pillars of Hercules (bering strait)...if you pick that spot as "north"(magnetic), and draw out where the equator of that would be, it neatly describes an interesting layline (tropic), upon which you may find many hidden treasures...


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 23, 2020)

Sapioit said:


> In a Mandella Effect livestream I heard that there are some maps which depict one or both of the Americas as Atlantis, and upon google-ing I found multiple sites claiming to have images of said maps. I only visited one page, but it seems like an interesting thing to research.
> 
> This is the link I checked out. I also saved that page and attached the saved file to this post, for download. You should be able to open it with your browser, but there are some websites which convert that file type into PDFs, for those interested.


I like the research, but I have a question.  When did South America "sink under the waves" as
Atlantis did? I can't see it from my window, but I believe it is still there.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Oct 28, 2020)

anselmojo said:


> the ancient lodestone mount ME-RU, where merica and Rumania meet, at the pillars of Hercules (bering strait)...if you pick that spot as "north"(magnetic), and draw out where the equator of that would be, it neatly describes an interesting layline (tropic), upon which you may find many hidden treasures...



Why Rumania, not Russia? Or is that an alternate historical name for the geographical area?


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 2, 2020)

From my perspective RUmania and RUssia are both part of Greater TarTarY, or the BarBarYan Horde. So yes these would be alternate historical names for geographical areas with great overlap. Remember as well that "Alaska" was considered to be part of Siberia until quite recently, or Russia if you prefer, and that the indigeneous "ARtic" peoples have always been expert mariners, celestial navigators, and still use harpoons with spear throwers (ATL-ATL) to hunt with. What was the ancient ATL-ANT-YAN language like? A pictographic symbolic phonetic language (analogue) supported by sign language (hand/mudras+body/poses/postures etc.) I consider English,Spanish,German,Hebrew,Greek,Latin etc. etc. to be the most recent western attempts to reconstruct the UR-Tounge by a "digital" means, ie. using "letters, numbers, and "Wrighting"". I believe this method can be useful in some regards, but ultimately I'm beginning to think that anything that can be ritten, by definition appears into this world as a backwards reflection of reality, leading to backwords thoughts, and essentially pretty much anything that can be said in ing-leash, is a degeneration and perversion of "Angel-ish"...(unless we are talking about the "king's" English, and/or Song)...


----------



## Sapioit (Nov 11, 2020)

anselmojo said:


> I just had a vision about this, but yes, atlantis is turtle island, is north(eagle)+south(condor), mt. mkinley is the ancient lodestone mount ME-RU, where merica and Rumania meet, at the pillars of Hercules (bering strait)...if you pick that spot as "north"(magnetic), and draw out where the equator of that would be, it neatly describes an interesting layline (tropic), upon which you may find many hidden treasures...


That "Rumania" sounds a lot like Eastern Europe's "Romania". Even the leaders of the gypsies which are living in Romania call themselves "Rrhoms". Even more connections to other parts of the world.

Also, the only "mt. mkinley" I can find is in Alaska, so maybe the reason why Alaska was "sold" by Russia to America was for some people in power to get access to that mountain.



E.Bearclaw said:


> Why Rumania, not Russia? Or is that an alternate historical name for the geographical area?


Well, Romania is currently a country right next to the danube, next to (surrounded by) other ex-communist countries which were once occupied by Russia. All those countries have slavic genes, so it's likely that it refers to the general area, maybe even the area where some of the survivors rebuilt after the fall of Atlantis. I mean something like "somewhere around there", rather than "that particular country in the shape it has nowadays". Especially since the world wars shuffled the borders quite heavily.



anselmojo said:


> From my perspective RUmania and RUssia are both part of Greater TarTarY, or the BarBarYan Horde. So yes these would be alternate historical names for geographical areas with great overlap. Remember as well that "Alaska" was considered to be part of Siberia until quite recently, or Russia if you prefer, and that the indigeneous "ARtic" peoples have always been expert mariners, celestial navigators, and still use harpoons with spear throwers (ATL-ATL) to hunt with. What was the ancient ATL-ANT-YAN language like? A pictographic symbolic phonetic language (analogue) supported by sign language (hand/mudras+body/poses/postures etc.) I consider English,Spanish,German,Hebrew,Greek,Latin etc. etc. to be the most recent western attempts to reconstruct the UR-Tounge by a "digital" means, ie. using "letters, numbers, and "Wrighting"". I believe this method can be useful in some regards, but ultimately I'm beginning to think that anything that can be ritten, by definition appears into this world as a backwards reflection of reality, leading to backwords thoughts, and essentially pretty much anything that can be said in ing-leash, is a degeneration and perversion of "Angel-ish"...(unless we are talking about the "king's" English, and/or Song)...


If that's true, then the Mt. McKinley from Alaska is an attempt by the survivors to draw attention elsewhere, or to reconstruct what little they could.  

Very interesting view-point on the english being a failed attempt at Angel-ish. I'm glad someone else remembers the Artic. Also interesting connection between written and ritten, since ritten can refer to rites (i.e. rites of passage in stories).


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 10, 2021)

I have been wondering if what we call our planet Earth, is actually Atlantis?  This would explain the similar designs I've found throughout the realm.  They may have renamed everything after it's destruction.  All maps were started by invaders.  All lands divided amongst the victors.  When we look at the world without the borders, what do we see?  Nothing.  It's all connected and it's all super advanced.  Star forts are everywhere!  Field systems are everywhere!  Even underwater!  They are under forests, and swamps, and probably on the tops of mountains.


----------



## Sapioit (Mar 30, 2021)

Krishtar said:


> I have been wondering if what we call our planet Earth, is actually Atlantis?  This would explain the similar designs I've found throughout the realm.  They may have renamed everything after it's destruction.  All maps were started by invaders.  All lands divided amongst the victors.  When we look at the world without the borders, what do we see?  Nothing.  It's all connected and it's all super advanced.  Star forts are everywhere!  Field systems are everywhere!  Even underwater!  They are under forests, and swamps, and probably on the tops of mountains.


This makes a lot of sense. After all, the legends say Atlantis sank, and the mudfloods did happen, and the silicon (not silicone) trees were turned into sand and rock, and the wood cellulose trees were turned into coal or burned ti create tee nuclear-winter-like ice age. The snow piled the most in the places which get the least heat (including sunlight), like the poles, the snow pressed into the snow below until it turned into ice, and the snow and ice have been melting and dissolving into the seas ever since.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 24, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> I have been wondering if what we call our planet Earth, is actually Atlantis?  This would explain the similar designs I've found throughout the realm.  They may have renamed everything after it's destruction.  All maps were started by invaders.  All lands divided amongst the victors.  When we look at the world without the borders, what do we see?  Nothing.  It's all connected and it's all super advanced.  Star forts are everywhere!  Field systems are everywhere!  Even underwater!  They are under forests, and swamps, and probably on the tops of mountains.


I think Atlantis was the old smaller earth where all human cities were together and when all people spoke only one language. After the sinking of Atlantis by the visit of a comet (extraterrestrial visitor) the earth had grown and changed its shape.
Oh, I think before Atlantis became the new Earth, it had been a spaceship built inside the old Earth to travel the far reaches of space. Perhaps Atlantis was the largest spacecraft powered by plasma until it encountered an alien zeppelin swarm after its maiden flight. Atlantis' shield was breached and an alien invader also breached Atlantis' hull. Afterwards, Atlantis was terraformed by the invader into a new small Earth. Traces of the hull of Atlantis can still be found today as Starforts or other structures like as mentioned in the thread Grids without People.


----------



## Megalonymous (Jan 25, 2022)

the western border of Romania was created so that Atlantis was wholly within it.

this is also Zion. the city of the great king in the far north. 
"Psalm 48
The Beauty And Glory Of Zion.​Great is the LORD, and greatly to be praised, 
In the city of our God, His holy mountain.
Beautiful in elevation, the joy of the whole earth, 
Is Mount Zion in the far north, 
The city of the great King.
God, in her palaces, 
Has made Himself known as a stronghold.
For, lo, the kings assembled themselves, 
They passed by together.
They saw it, then they were amazed; 
They were terrified, they fled in alarm.
Panic seized them there, 
Anguish, as of a woman in childbirth.
With the east wind 
You break the ships of Tarshish.
As we have heard, so have we seen 
In the city of the LORD of hosts, in the city of our God; 
God will establish her forever. Selah.
We have thought on Your lovingkindness, O God, 
In the midst of Your temple.
As is Your name, O God, 
So is Your praise to the ends of the earth; 
Your right hand is full of righteousness.
Let Mount Zion be glad, 
Let the daughters of Judah rejoice 
Because of Your judgments.
Walk about Zion and go around her; 
Count her towers;
Consider her ramparts; 
Go through her palaces, 
That you may tell it to the next generation.
For such is God, 
Our God forever and ever; 
He will guide us until death.
"

built by Yima on the orders of ahura Mazda... aka the hidden circles of Re in lake of fire [neserser], the bolts of Enki in the absu, Tripura of Maya.

jmho
peace


----------

